# 23rd annual Twin Rivers Bassmasters Fall Open at Alum Creek



## mattjohnston (Apr 30, 2004)

*If youre looking for yet another open to enter & fish before the snow flies, look no further!

Twin Rivers Bassmasters will be hosting this timeless open for the 23rd year, and I can tell you that we put on a nice show!

Ive posted the basic information below, and a copy of the entry form. If you have any trouble printing it, see our website (www.twinriversbassmasters.webs.com) for more details!

Good fishing & well see you on the water!​*

*COMING SOON!!!

THE 23rd ANNUAL

TWIN RIVERS BASSMASTERS  FALL OPEN

Alum Creek Reservoir - New Galena Ramp

Sunday October 25th, 2009 - 7:00 AM TO 4:00 PM

Payout: 60% Entry Fees: Pre-registered=$60/boat, Same day=$70 at the ramp (Cash only)

Visit www.twinriversbassmasters..webs.com for entry form and more details 

or call: 

MATT (614) 565-3474 or DAVIN (614) 743-8091*​


*THE 23rd ANNUAL
TWIN RIVERS BASSMASTERS  FALL OPEN
Alum Creek Reservoir
Sunday October 25th, 2009 - 7:00 AM TO 4:00 PM
New Galena Ramp

Payout  60% - FIRST PLACE = $1000 (based on 75 boats)
PRE REGISTERED ENTRY FEE IS $60 PER BOAT
SAME DAY ENTRY FEE AT THE RAMP - $70 - CASH ONLY
FOR ADDITIONAL TOURNAMENT INFORMATION OR BOAT # CALL: MATT (614) 565-3474 or DAVIN (614) 743-8091

GENERAL INFORMATION
B.A.S.S. RULES AND REGULATIONS PREVAIL
FIVE (5) BASS LIMIT FOR TWO ANGLER TEAM OR FOR A SINGLE ANGLER
NO MINIMUM HORSEPOWER RESTRICTIONS
On the water meeting 15 minutes prior to the start of the tournament
THE TOURNAMENT COMMITTEE WILL RULE ON ANY PROTESTS
STARTING POSITION WILL BE DETERMINED BY THE DATE YOUR ENTRY IS RECEIVED
WINNERS MAY BE SUBJECT TO TRUTH VERIFICATION TESTING

***************************************************************************

OPTIONAL BIG BASS SIDE POT - $10 PER BOAT - COLLECTED THAT MORNING

***************************************************************************
PLEASE COMPLETE ALL REQUESTED INFORMATION, SIGN THE WAIVER, THEN ATTACH YOUR CHECK OR MONEY ORDER FOR $60.00 MADE OUT TO: 
TWIN RIVERS BASSMASTERS AND MAIL TO: 3132 Adirondack Ave. Columbus, OH 43231

(1)_________________________________________ YOUR NAME___________________________________________________(2)

____________________________________________________ADDRESS__________________________________________________________

____________________________________________CITY, STATE, ZIP CODE _____________________________________________________

______________________________Email Address _____________________________________

PARTICIPANT WAIVER

I/WE INTENDING TO BE LEGALLY BOUND HEREBY FOR MY/OURSELVES, HEIRS AND/OR ADMINISTRATORS, VOLUNTARILY ASSUME ALL RISKS OF ACCIDENT OR INJURY AND FOREVER DISCHARGE, THE STATE OF OHIO, THE OHIO BASS CHAPTER FEDERATION, TWIN RIVERS BASSMASTERS OF COLUMBUS, INC., ANY SO SITUATED SPONSORS, RELATED ORGANIZATIONS, BOARDS, COMMITTEES, EMPLOYEES, MEMBERS, OFFICERS AND AGENTS FROM ANY AND ALL LIABILITY FOR PERSONAL INJURY, PROPERTY DAMAGE, OR ANY OTHER CAUSATIVE FACTORS, REAL OR IMAGINED, AS A RESULT OF ANY PARTICIPATION IN THIS TOURNAMENT, DURING THE HOURS THEREOF OR THE DAY ON WHICH IT IS SCHEDULED TO OCCUR, AND FOREVER RELEASE ALL PARTIES ASSOCIATED THERETO FROM ANY ACTIONS WHATSOEVER AND OF WHATEVER NATURE.

BOATER________________________________________DATE _____________________

NON - BOATER _________________________________DATE_____________________​*


----------



## mattjohnston (Apr 30, 2004)

Already started to get some early entrants. Remember that boat numbers are given out based on when your entry is received. Thanks for your support and hope to see you all out there!!!


----------



## mattjohnston (Apr 30, 2004)

Was out on Alum today and the action was good. Lots of shad bustin in the mouths of creeks. We took 8 keepers in about 3 hours, most of them on slow moving stuff.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

i heard it took 12lbs to win this one, sounds like alum was fishing well this weekend.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

dang still no results, heard they had twenty boats in the tourny, no ogfrs?


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

Yep, took about 12 pounds, second was 10. There were 19 boats and it was a good day on the water.


----------

